# find this Dachshund template



## katjam1999 (Oct 7, 2009)

Awww.... I'll help you look too. I have a 12 yr. female Dachshund, Boo-Boo! Born in October, she's a real Halloweener! I'll post if I find it!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.bhg.com/servlet/securePdf.dyn?file=/bhg/securepdf/Pumpkin_dachshund.pdf


Is this it?....


Ruggerz


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

*edit:double post*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I decided to help you search as well. 
I found this:
I just thought this was so cute... on Do the best pumpkin carving 43Things has ever seen on 43 Things
with the exact same carved pumpkin and she said she found the pumpkin on the pumpkin lady's site:
The Pumpkin Lady - Pumpkin Carving Patterns, Pumpkin Carving Stencils and Free Pumpkin Patterns

But I dont see it there. Perhaps you can email the pumpkin lady and ask her if she still has it?

Good luck!

MsM


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Blissfully Enamored: PUPPY PUMPKINS!


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Found it!*

Here it is:

http://www.bhg.com/servlet/securePdf.dyn?file=/bhg/securepdf/Pumpkin_dachshund.pdf

If you cant get it I can email it.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your help i finally found it and will be doing it this week end 

Thanks again !

Frenchy


----------

